# Need a CA Legal Butterfly/Bailsong knife



## Boy SureFire (Oct 26, 2009)

So here's what I'm looking for, a high quality Butterfly/Bailsong knife that is 1.9 inches or under. 

Reason: here in the land of happy cows and movie star governors, anything over 1.9 is illegal (unless you plan to be under house arrest EDC). I've been thinking that a cut down BenchMade 32 would do the job, but it would be a pricey gamble, and the excess handle length would throw it off balance(or at least this is what I've heard).

I've seen some custom jobs, but a lack of reviews isn't inspiring buyer confidence in me. So any help/suggestions would be good, and please keep'em legal because I won't do any "dirty carry," type stuff where I'm just hoping to not get cought. 

P.S. I've looked up California codes so I know 1.9 is the legal limit.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm surprised that you're pursuing the option since the handle length will need to remain full size or close too it....right?


----------



## stitch_paradox (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it even possible to flip a 1.9" butterfly? I'd rather carry a large folder than a 1.9" butterfly knife, but that's just me. I mean what will a 1.9" knife do? If you're looking for the cool factor of flipping I suggest you get the baliyo or a bali-comb.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2009)

stitch_paradox said:


> Is it even possible to flip a 1.9" butterfly? I'd rather carry a large folder than a 1.9" butterfly knife, but that's just me.



That's me too and no I don't think it would be possible to flip a 1.9" bladed butterfly. If the handles matched the blade length there's no way I could. With regular length handles and a short blade, I suppose I could stumble my way through it but I wouldn't understand the concept when compared to a little three inch folder, which would provide a great advantage over this option.

If you just want to practice with a full size, maybe you wouldn't mind doing it with a blade blank, (no edge, no point) essentially a long, thin, rectangle.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 27, 2009)

the lock is on bottom of the handle, so no it wouldn't lock.

1.9 inch is small, still usable(think boker sub, swiss army, leatherman micra).

I bought a benchmade 555hg plain edge, figuring that the axis lock would be a good substitute, but it's only made me want bailsong more(I do like the griptilian though).

Per the OP I want to EDC this, so a blade blank won't do.

the only downside is this will cut into (no pun intended)my SF M4/M6 fund, but maybe for that reason alone I steer clear.:thinking:


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's the custom job stuff I was talking about, but it's $150:mecry::

http://www.palacio.ph/custom_knives.html


----------



## Patriot (Oct 28, 2009)

Boy SureFire said:


> Here's the custom job stuff I was talking about, but it's $150:mecry::
> 
> http://www.palacio.ph/custom_knives.html





Those look awesome if that's your thing. You may be stuck paying their price since this is such a specialized item.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 28, 2009)

Getting someone to cut down a pre-existing balisong might actually run you close to the same amount. (At least, if you want a professional job of it). 

Cutting down, and re-shaping the blade. Cutting down, and smoothing out the handles. 

Oh, I just realized you'll have to factor in the cost of a high-quality balisong to be cut down to your specifications. That last part will definitely cause the whole project to run over $150.

Yeah, you're better off saving up for one of those little ones shown in the link.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 29, 2009)

I did some looking into the blade steel(1095 high carb steel if I remember correctly) , and it seems like decent steel that would stand up to EDC use, but I'm not a wise guy when it comes to steel so it's googles 0.02

I think BLADE FORUMS had some stuff about these knives, but it didn't really give much info on them. HHHMmmm maybe one you guys should buy one and tell me how you like it(you can sell it to me at a HUGE discount if you don't like).


----------



## straightpuke (Oct 29, 2009)

Cold Steel makes a folder balisong. It resembles the classic balisong but is CA legal because you cannot flick it open. It is meant to be open with two hands.

http://www.coldsteel.com/pasba.html


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 29, 2009)

straightpuke said:


> Cold Steel makes a folder balisong. It resembles the classic balisong but is CA legal because you cannot flick it open. It is meant to be open with two hands.
> 
> http://www.coldsteel.com/pasba.html



I hate to be a kill joy, I've seen that knife and it has at least one issue.

Blades over 4" can't be carried in some public buildings and the CS has a 4 1/2" so it's out, I like flicking knives(yah I know it's hard on the knife, my BM Griptilian just begs to be flicked). I think 3 1/2" is about right for my knife needs/wants.


----------



## Dan FO (Oct 29, 2009)

!095 will rust if you look at it wrong.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Oct 29, 2009)

:sigh:You just had to kill the dream, oh well a SF M4 should brighten my mood.


----------

